# honey marketing panel at sacarmento convention



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

anybody want to comment on what the concences or dicussion was. Prices? price movement Several of the largest U.S. Packers were on that panel. ...........they know one another real well

Sorry I didn't make it to the convention, this discussion alone should have made the trip worthwhile...................................or maybe I am wrong, and nothing new came out on stage


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

the packers and importers that spoke all acknowledged that the market was strengthening and prices paid to producers were going to move up. that in fact has happened already since the convention.


----------

